# Black Bellies



## fostermom

How old is Ike? Darkened pigment can be caused by a couple of different things. One is sort of a bruising if they do a lot of scratching, but one of the other causes is hypothyroidism.


----------



## Tahnee GR

If they have dark bellies as babies (I call them "blueberry bellies"), that is generally a sign of good pigment. I find that these puppies usually have nice dark noses and eye pigment, and dark pads on their feet. It does not however prevent them from getting "winter nose" as they grow, but it is usually not as pink.


----------



## paula bedard

He's 1yr now. He was born with black skin on much of his body. I didn't know Golden's could have dark skin. Other's in his litter were dark skinned too. They were all very light. The vet has never said a thing about it. I'm wondering if there is a benefit to him, protection from the sun, ect. Apparently, it's common. I didn't know.


----------



## paula bedard

Blueberry Belly.....I wish I'd heard that before. He'd have had some cute nick names. You just described Ike to a tee. His nose has slightly lightened this winter. I see a hint of pink. Will they usually darken back up when the warm weather hits. My red golden's nose became pink and stayed pink.


----------



## paula bedard

FOSTERMOM! Glad you finally found the site you were looking for. It was easier to find with the link she sent you. Love your Red Boys


----------



## vrocco1

Does he have dark spots in his mouth also?


----------



## paula bedard

vrocco1 said:


> Does he have dark spots in his mouth also?


none that I have seen. He's a year, would they have appeared already, or could they still emerge?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

This is how Layla is! she was the only female in her litter with it (i didn't notice it on the males, but I didn't handle any of them). her skin was DARK black when we brought her home. it has lightened up alot, but still black. her back and sides is grayish but her belly, face, feet, & roof of her mouth is still dark, nothing on her tongue though.


----------



## missmarstar

hmmm light fur and black skin.... are you sure he's not a polar bear


----------



## Tahnee GR

paula bedard said:


> Blueberry Belly.....I wish I'd heard that before. He'd have had some cute nick names. You just described Ike to a tee. His nose has slightly lightened this winter. I see a hint of pink. Will they usually darken back up when the warm weather hits. My red golden's nose became pink and stayed pink.


Sometimes the nose darkens up again, and sometimes it doesn't In my experience, the dogs with the "blueberry bellies" as puppies generally get most if not all of their nose coloring back in the spring and summer.

My boy Creed is like that, and I noticed that most of his puppies had "blueberry bellies" too. You could really see the pigment on the muzzles of the blonder puppies too.


----------



## paula bedard

Thanks for the info. I'll check the family tree for polar bears


----------



## K9 Passion

This is an old thread, but a very interesting subject. Dogs can develop black skin from a variety of factors, some of which are allergies, low thyroid, seborrhea, Cushing's, & untreated staph infections (to name a few).

Last year, Aspen developed black skin under her armpits & the insides of her thighs. The veterinarian ran a serious of tests & it was determined that her skin turned black due to an allergy problem she experienced last year (2008). Aspen has an inhalant allergy during the summer, which manifests itself in her ears. As such, after that season & the allergens were out of her body, her autoimmune system turned her skin black in those area. The vet said that it's nothing to be concerned about, but it sure looks alarming! 

A clients' dog had black skin developing up his front legs & the hair in those areas became prickly like toothpicks, & was falling out. It was determined that this was being caused from Cushings Disease, in combination to severe food allergies to corn. (It has taken almost year to remove the allergen from his body). As such, the veterinarian has been performing routine Bioresonance Therapy, which is a holistic treatment, & he has shown much improvement. The black skin is less noticeable & the hair is growing back. Here is information about this treatment if anyone is interested in learning about it: http://www.countrycareac.com/countrycare/holistic+options/bioresonance+therapy/default.asp


----------



## slkuta

My pup's skin is dark too, and his fur is quite light; it does look like a poloar bear. I'm glad to hear it sounds normal.


----------



## Zazoo

My new baby Zane has the "blueberry belly", he's so light cream color and dark black belly.. I love it.. His nose and eyes are so black.. He's gorgeous!!!..

I have never seen a black belly Golden before, so I was surprised.. But my baby is gorgeous!!..

This is the only pic I have until I bring him home next Friday..  : (you can see just a wee bit of black on his tummy near the bend in his front leg..) Once I bring him home I'll take a billion more pics..


----------



## aerolor

Black tummies, nails, pads, eye rims and noses etc. are all perfectly normal pigmentation and very prevalent in UK where a black nose is part of the English breed standard and considered very desirable. The dark tummies fade a bit with age. I think it is the black rimmed eyes and lips, together with a black nose that contribute to making golden puppies so appealing - the black looks like it has been painted on. And then there are the blonde eye-lashes witht he black mascarra - which looks very pretty.


----------



## lgnutah

I'd love to see photos


----------



## paula bedard

Wow, my old thread popped back up.  

I missed the later posts about possible allregies. Ike was born with black skin on parts of his body, he didn't develop it a later date. So doubtful his skin color is related to allergies. I was just thinking yesterday, waching him play in the water and seeing his black skin thru his damp hair, that if he was shaved hairless he'd look pretty silly. His neck, back, sides, and tail have pink skin while his face, head, legs, feet, and undersides all have black skin.


----------



## Ruby'smom

Ruby had a very dark belly when she was a baby and her breeder said it was a sign of good pigmentation 
she is nearly 4 now and still has very dark eye liner,dark mouth and a black nose 
her eye lashes used to be pure white but they have darkened a bit over the years 
she is still quite pale though compared to "American " goldens so guess it is something to do with her being an English gal


----------



## Zazoo

I was searching black bellies and I saw your post so I posted on it..  I can't wait to bring my black belly baby home!!! 



paula bedard said:


> Wow, my old thread popped back up.
> 
> I missed the later posts about possible allregies. Ike was born with black skin on parts of his body, he didn't develop it a later date. So doubtful his skin color is related to allergies. I was just thinking yesterday, waching him play in the water and seeing his black skin thru his damp hair, that if he was shaved hairless he'd look pretty silly. His neck, back, sides, and tail have pink skin while his face, head, legs, feet, and undersides all have black skin.


----------



## paula bedard

My Golden Madison said:


> I was searching black bellies and I saw your post so I posted on it..  I can't wait to bring my black belly baby home!!!


Congrats on your new black bellied baby.
My first golden boy Sam did not have a black belly so when I saw Ike's, it kinda befuddled me. Nice to learn that it's a sign of good pigmentation.
Maybe it's more common in lighter colored Goldens? Ike was a cream puppy where my Sam was a dark red boy. 
It does make for one silly looking wet dog though. You can easily see his black skin thru the short hairs on his head and legs when he's wet and it makes him look bruised. He's gotten a couple comments on it before.


----------

